# Fall 2013 Layout Project (Planning Phase)



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

As most of you already know, I plan to start up a new O-scale layout this fall (starting between mid-November and early December). With the help of the wonderful *RailModeler* program (iMac), I have put together a early mock-up of what I hope to achieve layout-wise by the end of the year. As it stands, it will be a 138" by 115" layout with two main lines with room for future expansion (mini yard and one or more freight sidings). Depending on how it fits in the room, I can always shrink it down to 120" by 100" if need be (just remove some track and adjust). 

I will admit, it isn't complex like some layouts that I have seen, but for my 1st layout since 2005, this will be a good starting point until I find more space to perhaps expand it more. Here is a rough idea of what I am working towards layout-wise (as seen below):

*Track:* LIONEL FasTrack (10" Straights, 5", 4 & 1/2" and 1 & 3/4" Straights, O-60 Turns and O-60 Switches)
*Engines To Be Used:* 1 or 2 Lionel LEGACY/TMCC Diesels (GP9, U30C, and/or F3 AA/AB Units) and 1 Lionel Steam Engine (already own 2001 Lionel Santa Fe 4-6-4)
*Rolling Stock:* 15 Various Lionel and K-Line freight cars (will add 4 to 8 new ones from Lionel or MTH, depending on budget)

*Rough Draft:*
*(See Lower Posts, Link Failed and Caused Issues)*

When work begins on my layout, I'll share pictures of the progress I make. I also plan to add buildings, signals (2 to 4), and a small town on my layout as well, but that will be down the road. Feel free to share your thoughts or advice (such as what I should use to power the layout, since I already have a 2001 CW-80 80-Watt Transformer and I am perhaps planning to get another one to run the inner main line?)


----------



## golfermd (Apr 19, 2013)

Really looking forward to following your progress. :thumbsup:


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Hmm...the image I uploaded (of layout made in RailModeler) seemed to not show in my post. When I get home from work, I'll re-post it later.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, not sure what happened to my earlier post (image never showed up, and when I removed the IMG tags, even the link would not work. Here (hopefully) is the image of my layout plans:

*Track:* LIONEL FasTrack (10" Straights, 5", 4 & 1/2" and 1 & 3/4" Straights, O-60 Turns and O-60 Switches)
*Engines To Be Used:* 1 or 2 Lionel LEGACY/TMCC Diesels (GP9, U30C, and/or F3 AA/AB Units) and 1 Lionel Steam Engine (already own 2001 Lionel Santa Fe 4-6-4)
*Rolling Stock:* 15 Various Lionel and K-Line freight cars (will add 4 to 8 new ones from Lionel or MTH, depending on budget)


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I hope those future sidings are going to connect to something so you can actually use them. :laugh:

For this plan, I'd run power to the opposite side of the two loops as well, one drop is marginal for that length of track.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> For this plan, I'd run power to the opposite side of the two loops as well, one drop is marginal for that length of track.


This is a rough draft, so it isn't final. It was just an idea I had last night after watching some videos on Youtube. As for running power to the layout, I'll add two more terminal tracks on the backside of the layout as well. I will be making adjustments to this so long as it fits the 138"x115" (or smaller 120"x100") space I have planned out for it. That one siding (on left side) is going to have a bunch of warehouse/freight buildings next to it where boxcars would be loaded (or that is what I had thought out for it). 

Thanks for the advice, since I am not well versed in the electrical part of layout creation. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Looking forward to the progress.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

Well, after getting my latest paycheck from work and putting together my planned budget (roughly $1,200 altogether), I decided to take the plunge yesterday and start on acquiring most of what I have planned out for my upcoming layout project. Yesterday, I made the roughly 50-mile commute to the nearest O-Scale model railroading shop and came out with roughly 80% of everything I have planned for (minus some buildings, accessories, and more rolling stock). Here is what I purchased yesterday:

*1. #3414 Southern Pacific "Bloody Nose" GP-9 w/LEGACY (LIONEL) x1
2. LIONEL FasTrack (Roughly 75 pieces of track, including O-60 turns) 
3. Southern Pacific Extended View Caboose (K-Line) x1
4. Western Pacific P.F.E Reefer (K-Line) x1
5. Southern Pacific Work Train Flatcar (goes with K-Line SP Crane that I already own) (K-Line) x1
6. Lube/Maintenance Kit (LIONEL) x1
7. Premium Smoke Fluid (LIONEL) x1
8. Red/Black Terminal Wire (LIONEL) x2*

So now I have all of the needed track, one of the two to three locomotives (LIONEL or MTH), and three of the 10 to 13 new rolling stock that I have planned out for adding to my layout. Now to clean out the room that I will be putting the layout into (might have to slightly downsize my 138"x115" plans...the room (150"x125") was not as big as I thought it was.


----------



## California RailFan508 (Jul 2, 2013)

After some minor revisions and tweaks, here is the mostly final plans for my 2013 LIONEL FasTrack starter layout (132"x108"):










I should be starting work on it once I get the appropriate space (old unused bedroom) cleaned out and complete the framework needed to support it. Hopefully, it will be up and running no later than Thanksgiving (if time allows, and if not, then by Christmas I have it done). Depending on how much room is left over after I get the framework complete, perhaps I can expand it to a 132"x115" layout.


----------

